# GTX 590 Discussion



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

*[EXP] NVIDIA Confirms GTX590 on March 22nd*

*i.imgur.com/mdhCE.jpg



> AMD Radeon HD 6990 graphics card has unveiled yesterday, what about NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590? We have just got the news that NVIDIA has confirmed the launch date of the graphics card.
> 
> According to NVIDIA, the release day of GeForce GTX 590 falls on March 22nd. GeForce GTX 590 packs dual-GF110 core, features 1024 CUDA Cores, 3GB GDDR5 memory, dual-8pin external power connectors and has TDP of 375W.
> 
> Coincidently, March 22nd is also the release day of Crysis 2.



*Source*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

just hope it ships with good cooler.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just hope it ships with good cooler.



yeah lol.
i can't imagine the temps with his monster.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope this performs better than SLIed 580's. Its gonna be a waste otherwise, buz the price is definitely gonna exceed two separate 580's. I have faith in nvidia's pricing in such cases.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll take two of them. Thanks.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 11, 2011)

4 580's sound more tempting!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

Aashrey99 said:


> I hope this performs better than SLIed 580's. Its gonna be a waste otherwise, buz the price is definitely gonna exceed two separate 580's. I have faith in nvidia's pricing in such cases.



it cant perform better. it can touch. because clocks are lowered. 

most important thing guys any info on clocks???

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------

if we talk of pricing, the 6970 costs 350$ and 6990 is 700$. as 580 is 500$ so 590 can be 1000$  talk of best times and it can be 850-900$.

and as a 6990 is 6970 with low clocks and thus its performance =~ 6950 cfx so i think 590 performance should be around 570 sli.

so let me guess some games where 590 will win and games 6990 will win  - 

6990 - crysis warhead, stalker call of pripyat, aliens vs. predator, f1 2010.

590 - battleforge, hawx, civilisation5,  dirt2, mass effect2, wolfenstein, lost planet2.

things will be almost equal in - metro2033, battlefield bad company2, just cause2.

thus my prediction is 6990 will win in price performance ratio(as always amd does) and 590 in pure performance.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> most important thing guys any info on clocks???



According to *Sweclockers*, the specs are these:

2x Full GTX 580 chips
TDP 375W
Clocks 60x/12xx/3400MHz as opposed to GTX580's 772/1544/4008MHz


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 11, 2011)

^^WHAT!! then i am ready to accept most of my predictions will be wrong if the clock speed is 60*!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 14, 2011)

*[TPU] GeForce GTX 590 PCB/Cooler Info revealed!*

*www.techpowerup.com/img/11-03-14/80a.jpg



> An alleged partner presentation slide leaked to the internet reveals quite a bit more about the GeForce GTX 590 than what we already know. To begin with, it lays to rest speculations surrounding the shader configuration, each of the two GF110 GPUs have all 512 CUDA cores enabled. Next, the full width of the memory interface is utilized, giving you 1536 MB per GPU, or 3 GB of total memory on the card.
> 
> The rest are fascinating features, such as a removable cooler shroud that lets you clean the card from time to time (you might need to clean it now and then for the best cooling performance), heatsinks that use vapor-chamber technology, getting rid of those pesky heat-pipes, high-grade 12-layer PCB that uses 2 oz copper layers, and a 10-phase VRM (looks like 4+1 phase per GPU). As expected, the final iteration of the card needs to draw power from two 8-pin PCI-E power connectors. "Barely Street Legal"? Is it because they'll throw you out of LAN parties for having too much of a performance advantage? Hmmm.



*Source*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

still no sure clock speeds!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> still no sure clock speeds!!



They're playing it safe this time it seems. Very less reveal.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

yaar i hate wait! 

bulldozer in june.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yaar i hate wait!
> 
> bulldozer in june.



everyone hates waiting, dude.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

gaurav yeah!


----------



## vickybat (Mar 16, 2011)

This 590 will be a beast as it will use two full gtx 580 chips with 512 sp's. It will easily pip a 570 sli and also might perform better than 580sli despite the relative lower clocks. We can account this to the large framebuffer that the 590 will come equipped with.

Lets wait and see how 6990 stand against it.


----------



## Joker (Mar 16, 2011)

if that is true, this thing is going to consume way more power than hd 6990.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ It will be more but not way more. Dual gpu's are meant to consume more power. A psu that can can handle a 6990 will also handle a 590.

Btw we can say that 590 will be far less noisier than 6990.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

*[VRZ] NVIDIA GTX 590 Final Specs Unveiled*



> It seems that a few presentation slides of the GeForce GTX 590 have been making their way onto the internet and they are pretty much accurate. Interesting bits of details are revealed like dual vapor chambers, 10-phase power array, a dual x16 PCIe chip, 12 layer copper, 2oz copper PCB etc.
> 
> As promised, we now bring you the final specs of GeForce GTX 590 launching in a week's time:
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the info gaurav. Lets see how it performs. It will be a beast for sure.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Thanks for the info gaurav. Lets see how it performs. It will be a beast for sure.



thnx. 

looks like it.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 20, 2011)

*[VRZ] NVIDIA GTX590 Delayed to March 24th*

*i.imgur.com/3kstL.jpg



> VR-Zone learned that the launch of the GeForce GTX 590 is being pushed back 2 days to March 24th. It is supposed to launch together with Crysis 2, a "The Way Is Meant To Be Played" game which is still on target for March 22nd release. One possible reason is that NVIDIA is trying to get a SLI profile working for Crysis 2. Also, we have yet to hear a DX11 support for Crysis 2 either so it won't do justice to GeForce GTX 590 if that option isn't available at all. Press driver is now at version 267.71 and this card overclocks really well at this moment.



*Source*

*EDIT:* _*It seems that NVIDIA is trying their best to return the date to a March 22nd launch and is actively collaborating with partners to make this happen.*_

Also check this quote below...



> In addition to basic fan speed control and burn-in testing, *MSI N590GTX-P3D3GD5 supports Afterburner super voltage function, pressurized by a 607MHz core clock setting raised to 840MHz, an increase of up to 38% overclocking potential*, and then with the advanced graphics technology game, gives players more smooth gaming experience.



*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Mar 20, 2011)

^^ Looks promising for the highend market.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 22, 2011)

*[TB] Gigabyte GTX590 Leaked and Benchmarked*

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/2451/94473823.png

*img577.imageshack.us/img577/4638/t2b2tgxbhbxxxxxxxx88695.jpg

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/3510/59525125.jpg

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9376/74713620.jpg



> Agency from Guangzhou King Fung
> Gigabyte GTX590 will arrive tomorrow arrival
> Estimated model is: GV-N590D5-3GD-B
> Graphics parameters:
> ...



*Source 1*
*Source 2*
*Source 3*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 23, 2011)

*[PCIL] ASUS GTX590 Box and Card Shots Leaked (Lots of photos)*

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/5305/70201978.jpg

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/7742/25241705.jpg

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/9738/10792064.jpg

*img864.imageshack.us/img864/9278/13307269.jpg

*img837.imageshack.us/img837/5664/10437415.jpg

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/7976/64549883.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/8528/78692437.jpg

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/5638/90195528.jpg

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/362/45521494.jpg

*img837.imageshack.us/img837/5272/14122736.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fKR1j.jpg

*i.imgur.com/E9MAm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XNkbo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/He4f7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lLaQC.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wZuH5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gqNAF.jpg[/CENTER]



*Source 1*
*Source 1 (Translated)*
*Source 2*


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2011)

will the gigabyte card come in a suitcase? 

also whats the exact use of the custom bridge chip?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 23, 2011)

Sam said:


> will the gigabyte card come in a suitcase?
> 
> also whats the exact use of the custom bridge chip?



Nope. That's just for the reveal/launch showoff etc. Don't expect suitcases lol. 
AMD 6990 also had a suitcase during its launch. Probably to show how long it was. 1-foot-long card lol.

The custom bridge chip here interconnects the two GF110 chips.
It is highly probable that the custom chip is actually the NF200 chip that interconnects two GPU's on the same PCB. SLI in this case. It's also worth pointing out the design of using just one PCB is a first for Nvidia and they are now following the same design as AMD took with their dual chip cards by using a bridge chip in the middle of the PCB to handle all the SLI functionality. It's a far more elegant solution to use one PCB rather then two like Nvidia have used previously with the 9800GTX2 and the GTX295.



			
				Techglobe.com said:
			
		

> The two GPUs are interconnected via a custom bridge chip , as is generally on dual-GPU graphics cards from Nvidia’s.



*Techglobe - First Details of Nvidia's GTX 590 Leak Out*


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2011)

My card will look like a Nano in front of this


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 23, 2011)

*[wccftech] POV/TGT Geforce GTX 590 Charged Edition Available for 659,1 €*

*wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/TGT-VGA-590-A1-GTX-590-Ti-3qrt-Cx.jpg



> Point of View’s Geforce GTX 590 has been pictured and looks like the card is an overclocked variant and is known as the POV/TGT GTX 590 Charged Edition Graphics Card. The card has been developed and tuned by POV in Germany.
> 
> The card comes with slightly higher clocks of 668MHz/1224MHz/ 3628MHz of Core/Shader/Memory respectively. It uses a 3GB GDDR5 memory running along a 384bit x 2 wide memory interface. The card sticks to the reference cooling of the GTX 590 and the only difference seen in this and the stock Nvidia GTX 590 is the POV logo on the cooler shroud and the overclocked specs. The card is 11″ long and can be a issue to install in smaller casings. Comes with Dual 8 Pin connectors to power it up.



*Source*


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Nope. That's just for the reveal/launch showoff etc. Don't expect suitcases lol.
> AMD 6990 also had a suitcase during its launch. Probably to show how long it was. 1-foot-long card lol.



at least XFX offered their BE cards in a gun like box.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The custom bridge chip here interconnects the two GF110 chips.
> It is highly probable that the custom chip is actually the NF200 chip that interconnects two GPU's on the same PCB. SLI in this case. It's also worth pointing out the design of using just one PCB is a first for Nvidia and they are now following the same design as AMD took with their dual chip cards by using a bridge chip in the middle of the PCB to handle all the SLI functionality. It's a far more elegant solution to use one PCB rather then two like Nvidia have used previously with the 9800GTX2 and the GTX295.



thanks for the detailed info Gaurav.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Ya now better. But when this damn anandtech will publish a review now?



They'll publish when Nvidia sends them one piece to review. 

No reviews have surfaced yet over the Internet, though. Today is the release date but when _exactly_ do they release is yet to be seen.

*More Gigabyte 590 Photos*​
*Source*

*i.imgur.com/tjvKk.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/TdRXV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vmfXx.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/QPDxP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sFHOb.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/5yKJg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vqhQb.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/tK7Op.jpg

*i.imgur.com/U7Gjq.jpg

 *i.imgur.com/yoKSW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bUm4W.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/OUp1X.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW! So now it comes inside a coffin. WTH!


----------



## vickybat (Mar 24, 2011)

Check out the reviews:

*Anandtech*

*Tomshardware*

*Guru3d*

*Guru3d sli*


Both are neck and neck. 590 wins in some and 6990 wins in some. But when oced, 590 delivers some blistering performance. The pricing is also similar to 6990 i.e $699. Nvidia deliberately lowered the clocks to check power consumption. According to tomshardware , 590 is the winner but marginally. But its far quieter than the 6990.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 24, 2011)

ASUS GeForce GTX 590 3 GB Review - Page 1/27 | techPowerUp

ASUS GeForce GTX 590 3GB Video Card Review - The GeForce GTX590 Arrives For War at $699 - Legit Reviews

6990 has advantage at higher resolution for which these cards are meant.

and as said its difficult to unseat the established champion. 

*a word on oc from techpowerup -
*


> Performing overclocking the GTX 590 can only be described as a big pain in the ass. I've never seen a more crash-happy card than this when doing overclocking. Basically my "find maximum overclock" consisted of setting a clock speed, running a benchmark for 10 seconds and then waiting 45 seconds until the system finished rebooting after a system hang. If you plan to do overclocking, please make a system image backup, so you can recover quickly in case the constant system crashes break something.
> 
> Overclocking potential is quite nice and pays of well if you are willing to tackle it.




*another thing from techpowerup -*


> As a first step, I increased the voltage from 0.938 V default to 1.000 V, maximum stable clock was 815 MHz - faster than GTX 580! Moving on, I tried 1.2 V to see how much could be gained here, at default clocks and with NVIDIA's power limiter enabled. I went to heat up the card and then *boom*, a sound like popcorn cracking, the system turned off and a burnt electronics smell started to fill up the room. Card dead! Even with NVIDIA power limiter enabled. Now the pretty looking, backlit GeForce logo was blinking helplessly and the fan did not spin, both indicate an error with the card's 12V supply.
> After talking to several other reviewers, this does not seem to be an isolated case, and many of them have killed their cards with similar testing, which is far from being an extreme test.



*pros cons from techpowerup -*


> *pros -*
> High 3D performance
> Lower noise than HD 6990
> Supports more than two active displays
> ...



a word on pricing -
*cheapest 6990 =* HIS ATI Radeon HD 6990 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card []
*cheapest 590 =* MSI GeForce GTX 590 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card []


@gaurav 
you joined ocn??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> WOW! So now it comes inside a coffin. WTH!



its looks more like a pRemium tiffin box.

will be interesting to see how XFX responds. maybe this time they'll send HD6990 BE inside a Jevlin missile case 

BTW, 1100$ for that particular card. i can set up a 3way SLI with Nvidia GTX570.


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, these cards r meant to be used in or more than 2500x1600 resouliton...and 8x aa...so 6990 is 6% faster at that res...and in higher res it gonna be more as of 2x2gb vram....and about oc, 6990 is great even hit 975mhz...
Where ,590gtx is very very looser at it, it is been reported that many already ended up fried in trying to simply find out its highest clock...like overclockersclub...it is such a shame that it cann't oc that well...but it is quieter and cooler though...coz of its vertically blowing cooler..


----------



## paul.rohit (Mar 25, 2011)

*gtx590*

what are your opinions abt the gtx 590?
 which is better, two gtx 560 ti or a single gtx 590?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

*[EN] NVIDIA's dual-GPU GeForce GTX 590 emerges, can't slay the Radeon HD 6990 titan*



> 1,024 total CUDA cores, 94 ROPs, and 3GB of GDDR5 RAM on board. Yup, the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 is indeed a pair of GTX 580 chips spliced together, however power constraints have meant that each of those chips is running at a tamer pace that their single-card variant.



Engadget - Read.

Anandtech
HardOCP
Tech Report
PC Perspective
Guru 3D
X-Bit Labs
TechPowerUp!
TechSpot

More reviews, thanks to my friends *Alwang17* and *Open1Your1Eyes0* from OCN.

Legit Reviews
Tech Radar
Neoseeker
Tom's Hardware
Hardware Heaven
Tech Reaction
Bit-Tech
Hot Hardware
Hardware Canucks
Overclocker's Club
Hexus
MaximumPC
Overclock3D
UberGizmo
Bjorn3D
AlienBabelTech
Tweaktown
BenchmarkReviewsPCMag
PureOC
Legion Hardware
InsideHW
OverclockersAU
NinjaLane
OCAHolic
NVIDIA @ GeForce.com
Trubritar's Video Reviews
Hardware.FR
LinusTechTips Videos


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: gtx590*

Merging with thread.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @gaurav
> you joined ocn??



I've been a member since... lemme check... 
Ah, yes. 12th Feb 2010.

And to enforce your report on GTX590 blowing up.
*
[LR] NVIDIA Geforce GTX 590 Video Card Blows Up on Video*

*Source*



> We got an e-mail from a reader that a GeForce GTX 590 BYHD (Burn Your House Down) Edition was released by SweClockers, so we did a little searching and found out what they were talking about. It appears that some of the first NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 video cards to ship come with Forceware 267.52 drivers and they don't prevent the card from overheating when overclocked. The folks over at SweClockers cranked up the clock frequency and video taped the carnage. We didn't have this problem with 267.71 drivers we used for testing or the new 267.84 drivers that came out today. It was one year ago to the month that NVIDIA had a fan issue with Forceware 196.75 drivers that killed a number of video cards! Déjà vu!



[YOUTUBE]sRo-1VFMcbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2011)

paul.rohit said:


> what are your opinions abt the gtx 590?
> which is better, two gtx 560 ti or a single gtx 590?



590 is way ahead of 560ti sli.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> I've been a member since... lemme check...
> Ah, yes. 12th Feb 2010.


superb video 

ASUS GeForce GTX 590 3 GB Review - Page 26/27 | techPowerUp
and tpu were using 267.71..looks like this card gonna have hard oc time. better keep it at stock if someones gonna get it.

*a word from anandtech - *


> Of the games NVIDIA does well in, only Civ5 is a game we’d classify as highly demanding; the rest are games where the GTX 590 is winning, but it’s also getting 100+ frames per second. Meanwhile on the games AMD does well at the average framerate is much lower, and all of the games are what we’d consider demanding. Past performance does not perfectly predict future performance, but there’s a good chance the 6990 is going to have a similar lead on future, similarly intensive games (at least as long as extreme tessellation isn’t a factor). So if you had to choose a card based on planning for future use as opposed to current games, the 6990 is probably the better choice from a performance perspective. Otherwise if you’re choosing based off of games you’d play today, you need to look at the individual games.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, regarding the Oceing problem of GTX 590, that may be a driver issue. In Guru3d, it is mentioned that with previous driver, GTX 590 was performing better than the current driver.
I think this kind of problems will be resolved with the new driver release, optimized for these dual GPU cards.
Obviously same is true for HD 6990 as even withs current driver, it is showing better scaling than HD 590.
Remember GTX 580 is better performer than HD 6970 but in their dual GPU designs, they are of almost same league which clearly shows the better scaling of HD 6990.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2011)

The prob is with 267.71 and 267.52 cilus.  I think nvidia will rectify this in future. Lets keep this thread updated with this.

But nvidias power limiting system is hinderence to oc.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
true..Atleast it's not a power hogger comparing older generations..
But i guess nvidia did the job well for the 590 in the silence department compared to the 6990...

@gaurav
That's a huge list of reviews you've got there...But we people can't ask for less...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2011)

^Ya right much silent.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> its looks more like a pRemium tiffin box.
> 
> will be interesting to see how XFX responds. maybe this time they'll send HD6990 BE inside a Jevlin missile case
> 
> BTW, 1100$ for that particular card. i can set up a 3way SLI with Nvidia GTX570.



lol 

BTW where do you order your comp parts from?
Ghy is really lame in this department AFAIK.So I get my things from online shops.

And good luck with that 3 way SLI


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> lol
> BTW where do you order your comp parts from?
> Ghy is really lame in this department AFAIK.So I get my things from online shops.
> 
> And good luck with that 3 way SLI



He doesn't literally mean that..... he's just trying to tell how expensive the *Exclusive Edition Gigabyte GTX 590* is... 

Sam ordered his rig from SMC... because, yes, as you said, Ghy is really lame in terms of computers and stuff....

________________________________________________________________________________________



Sid_gamer said:


> @gaurav
> That's a huge list of reviews you've got there...But we people can't ask for less...



Ah well...the more the better yes. 

________________________________________________________________________________________



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> The prob is with 267.71 and 267.54 cilus.  I think nvidia will rectify this in future. Lets keep this thread updated with this.
> 
> But nvidias power limiting system is hinderence to oc.



*[HWC][Nvidia] Nvidia's response to GTX 590's frying*



> With a successful launch of their flagship card today, March 24th, 2011, the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 590 was met with positive feedback…for the most part.
> 
> It appears that some of those who were out to test the limits of the behemoth, managed to capture the $700 card going up in smoke, literally. Sweclockers, among others, reported and video taped that the GTX 590 was in fact so powerful that the card killed itself during overclocking. While using the beta drivers which were not intended for release, some reviewers willingly took the voltages of their GTX 590s far past NVIDIA’s limits or recommendations. It should be noted, that a quick sampling of many of the web’s premier review websites were using driver version 267.71 in their reviews while others were using slightly older AiB-supplied drivers which did not implement the over current protection properly.



*Source*

And this is what Nvidia has to say about it...



> In the web release driver of GeForce GTX 590, we have added some important enhancements to our overcurrent protection for overclocking. We recommend anyone doing overclocking or running stress apps to always use the latest web driver to get the fullest protection for your hardware. Please note that overcurrent protection does not eliminate the risks of overclocking, and hardware damage is possible, particularly when overvoltaging. We recommend anyone using the GTX 590 board with the reference aircooler stick with the default voltage while overclocking, and avoid working around overcurrent protection mechanisms for stress applications. This will help maintain GTX 590's great combination of acoustics, performance, and reliability. NVIDIA has worked with several watercooling companies to develop waterblocks for GTX 590, and these solutions will help provide additional margin for overclocking, but even in this case we recommend enthusiasts stay within 12.5-25mV of the default voltage in order to minimize risk.
> 
> These are guidelines only - any overclocking/overvoltaging can void your manufacturer's product warranty.



*Source*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2011)

gaurav thanks for posting. good nvidia recommended not to overvolt.

latest drivers are 267.85
NVIDIA DRIVERS 267.85 Certified

Nvidia 267.52 drivers are killing GTX 590s - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Nvidia 267.52 drivers are killing GTX 590s - Guru3D.com Forums



Lol. Nvidia having their work cut out...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 25, 2011)

[HWC][Nvidia] Nvidia's response to GTX 590's frying - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> BTW where do you order your comp parts from?
> Ghy is really lame in this department AFAIK.So I get my things from online shops.



me2. from SMC & ITWares mainly but brought the UPS locally. but payed a premium on the cabby due to strange&stupid rules. read road tax.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

*[ekwb] GTX 590 waterblocks now available*

*Source*

*file.si/pfiles/162881/DSC_0628.JPG

*file.si/pfiles/162883/DSC_0631.JPG

*file.si/pfiles/162884/EK-FC590-GTX_furmark_water_41-3c.jpg

_____________________________________________________________________________

*[THW] GTX 590s burn out during test*

List is growing.

*Source*

_____________________________________________________________________________

*AMD calls out Nvidia's claim as the world's fastest graphics card*



> So now I issue a challenge to our competitor: prove it, don’t just say it. Show us the substantiation. Because as it stands today, leading reviewers agree with us here, here, here, and here that the AMD Radeon HD 6990 sits on the top as the world’s fastest graphics card.



*Source*

_______________________________________________________________________________



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> [HWC][Nvidia] Nvidia's response to GTX 590's frying - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net



Jas I already posted this.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *
> AMD calls out Nvidia's claim as the world's fastest graphics card
> 
> 
> ...


*

WOW, open challenge



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:




[THW] GTX 590s burn out during test

List is growing.

Source



Jas I already posted this.

Click to expand...



bad thing about burnouts.

i thought i should put the entire discussion*


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i thought i should put the entire discussion



well...it's fine...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

BTW most people are saying its not a driver issue. i too suspect this. 2 full huge GF110 dyes. if it had been a 2 570 i think it would be good. price would have been less too.

*amazing video - *

YouTube - Why not to buy a GTX 590 !

total lol


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> BTW most people are saying its not a driver issue. i too suspect this. 2 full huge hot GF110 dyes. if it had been a 2 570 i think it would be good. price would have been less too.



its partly a driver thingy...but then again I might be wrong...and yes the design of the card is not-so-helpful for OCing and stuff... also people think it could even be a power draw issue as well...that is another thing which must be looked at...the huge power draw coupled with the power-limiter...something gives in while OCing and bang!!! Blown card...



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *amazing video - *
> 
> YouTube - Why not to buy a GTX 590 !
> 
> total lol



Likewise. Nvidia's bound feel the heat.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2011)

@jassy, a true GPGPU. general purpose use = cooking, water heating, etc


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> @jassy, a true GPGPU. general purpose use = cooking, water heating, etc



can also be used as a heater during winter....


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> worth reading -
> Introduction - ASUS GeForce GTX 590 Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
> gives nice high resolution comparisons. i think gaurav posted it before.



Ah, no probs. 

Yep it is worth reading.

I just wanted to see some Crysis 2 benchmarks with this dual-GPU baby, but all the reviews have is BFBC2.... cpu-intensive.... 

:/

Another thing to note about the 590 is that the cooling isn't adequate...by any brand right now whatsoever. One would have thought that MSI might have introduced their Twin Frozr III technology with the 590 but they do it with 580 and 6970 instead. Why?????

Jas your thoughts...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

agreed. i am also waiting for crysis 2 benches of 6990 and 590.
Crysis 2 Performance Previewed And Analyzed : On The Cusp Of Crysis 2
this is upto 6970.

[Youtube] Linus Tech Tips GTX 590 Max Oc - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

Jas you're browsing through OCN too??? 

*[Youtube] Unboxing the EVGA Classified GeForce GTX 590 Hydro Copper*

[YOUTUBE]ZbhfDLEeiVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

[Youtube] Linus Tech Tips GTX 590 Max Oc - Page 2 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

yeah gaurav. some interesting info there. your username there?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> [Youtube] Linus Tech Tips GTX 590 Max Oc - Page 2 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> 
> yeah gaurav. some interesting info there. your username there?



Ah good thing is there on page 2...6990 vs 590 crysis 2 

[youtube]FrJnIr1t28M[/youtube]

UserID: Gaurav Bhattacharjee

Also see my post above about Twin Frozr III not being given in 590...and your thoughts on it??/


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 26, 2011)

another  nVidia - The Way It's Meant to Explode  from here - Amd says "Prove It" to Nvidia - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays

and i think both 6990 and 590 need something in cooler department. 
6990 - less noisy cooler (though mostly i read its not that annoying too). 
590 - needs first of all better circuitry.  [LR] NVIDIA Geforce GTX 590 Video Card Blows Up on Video - Forceware Drivers Blamed - Page 16 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

see this - GTX490/GTX590 Collective (Photos and Specs) **CONSTANTLY UPDATED** - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> another  nVidia - The Way It's Meant to Explode  from here - Amd says "Prove It" to Nvidia - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays



HAHAHAHAHA. 
_*The Way Its Meant To Explode*_...for Nvidia and rightly so after this fiasco and also *The Future Is Explosion*...for Nvidia not AMD... 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and i think both 6990 and 590 need something in cooler department.
> 6990 - less noisy cooler (though mostly i read its not that annoying too).
> 590 - needs first of all better circuitry.  [LR] NVIDIA Geforce GTX 590 Video Card Blows Up on Video - Forceware Drivers Blamed - Page 16 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net



yeah needs better ckt design and cooling...



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> see this - GTX490/GTX590 Collective (Photos and Specs) **CONSTANTLY UPDATED** - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net



you got this from *Open1Your1Eyes0*'s signature didn't you???


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> One would have thought that MSI might have introduced their Twin Frozr III technology with the 590 but they do it with 580 and 6970 instead. Why?????



HD580 & GTX580 = single GPU. so same design works. 
HD6990 & GTX590 = 2 GPU. complete redesign of TwinFrozer III engine required. 

it sounds easy but to attain top efficiency, its a lengthy job. so should see it in a month's time, with Lighting or some other name.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> another  nVidia - The Way It's Meant to Explode



HAHAHA.



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> The Future Is Explosion[/I][/B]...for Nvidia not AMD...


----------



## Joker (Mar 27, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Well there are absolutely no design or circuitry flaws with the gtx 590's.


actually many people ended up burning : there are videos too.


----------



## rchi84 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, tbh, there wasn't anything else that Nvidia could have done to make a Dual GPU fermi card.  If they had made something with the 560 or 570 cores, then it would have been on par or slightly below the 6990. And the dual 580 design is not friendly to single pcb form factor.

Maybe they should have borrowed a leaf out of AMD's book and gone ahead with a dual 570 core with 1536 VRAM for each.

My only regret is that even at 700$, the 590 gives no reason for Nvidia to drop the ridiculous pricing on the 580  

Factory OCed 590? I don't know how many vendors would be interested in offering one. As it is, the market for a 700$ card is very limited. adding on 50 to 100$ to the price will make the 6990 a more attractive option.

Still, Aam Junta won't realise how good the 560 SLI is, for like 200$ less.


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2011)

For those who are jumping because AMD 6990 is faster and 590 is blowing up:

amd 99% gpu load - Google Search

6990 might be good gpu but the drivers are just crap, once you buy it you'll waste 1/3rd of your gaming time troubleshooting drivers, cheers. 

PS: nVidia 590 might have issues but other 5/4 series cards don't, all AMD gpus(5xxx, 6xxx) suffer from this bug, this bug was apparently rectified for 6xxx series but success isn't 100% guaranteed, and the issue is not even admitted for 5xxx users.

Some more bugs(still not fixed, existed for months now):
amd mouse cursor lag corner - Google Search

I'm just tired of issues like this, I'll rather not oc than waste time on changing drivers etc.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 28, 2011)

^^i do agree nvidia drivers are less problematic but mostly the issues you mentioned are fixed for 6 series. and 5 series is also receiving fixes.

from our forum cilus uses 6870 without any driver issues.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 28, 2011)

Ya, I'm and very happy with it. I think AMD has improved a lot in Driver issues...look at their scaling in CF, almost 1.8 to 2 times performance. I think we need to go for regular driver updates and install the new patches. FOr example the last 10.10 Catalyst driver does not officially supports 6000 series cards and I was facing little performance issue once I've installed it. But after installing the 10.10a patched driver those problems were solved. Currently the driver 11.2a brings some features of 6000 series card to 5000 series...So installing it will definitely help...may be not a huge performance boost, but some stability.
Tomshardware has a review of this. Please check it out over here.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 28, 2011)

^^hmmm....so looks like regular updates are helpful here
and what if someone has 10.10 version of drivers and he updates it with 10.10b
then do he has to apply 10.10a too?


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2011)

Both companies suck as far as drivers are concerned. Both suck! Speaking from experience with both.



ico said:


> *i.imgur.com/bbezn.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/Cvggd.jpg
> 
> ...



and yes, I haven't mentioned about TF2 crashing at the Valve intro scene sometimes which again is an nVidia driver issue. 

There you have it: *i.imgur.com/Bt3W5.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar *

Okay buddy lets end the discussion here. Its not getting productive at all. Cool off and we can start afresh and this time without any offense. Good for the forum


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2011)

@ico, I never had a problem with Nvidia drivers and frankly didn't even hear a problem like yours


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @ico, I never had a problem with Nvidia drivers and frankly didn't even hear a problem like yours


And there are many who haven't faced any problem with AMD drivers in Windows.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar *
> 
> Okay buddy lets end the discussion here. Its not getting productive at all. Cool off and we can start afresh and this time without any offense. Good for the forum



perfect 

at last stopped


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2011)

ico said:


> And there are many who haven't faced any problem with AMD drivers in Windows.



And that's me.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *[ekwb] GTX 590 waterblocks now available*
> 
> *Source*
> 
> *file.si/pfiles/162881/DSC_0628.JPG



Can anyone tell me about that Monitor? Sony started to make them again?


----------



## tkin (Mar 30, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Can anyone tell me about that Monitor? Sony started to make them again?


Some archaic crap, I guess 1600x1200(or 1280x1024)?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

*[Kitguru]GTX590 BIOS rushed out to repair reputation*



> KitGuru spies have uncovered the reason behind all of the recent commotion at NV headquarters. It seems that the stories being reported by customers on sites like Overclockers.co.uk mean that the “It is an old driver issue” statement might be binned in favour of something more substantial. KitGuru applauds nVidia’s move.
> Ever since SweClockers ran a video of nVidia’s GTX590 card exploding in the lab, the world + dog has been waiting to see if this is a one off – or something indicative of a more serious issue. Interesting to see that in the day or two after the explosion, the view count was less than 10,000 – but it is now over 300,000. SweClockers ad sales team must have made an alter to nVidia and be thanking their personal gods that the cameras were switched on at the right moment.
> (...)
> Well, nVidia’s engineering squad have just completed work on a BIOS that is intended to prevent future GTX590 explosions.



*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Thats a good positive move. Thanks for the info gaurav.

Now 590 can be overclocked like hell after the bios update. But some reviewers need to confirm this first.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 31, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Thats a good positive move. Thanks for the info gaurav.



mention not. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*[TWEAKERS]Nvidia's GTX 590 seems to be facing serious problems*



> The GTX 590 is very hot during operation and it seems that the power circuit is not designed to carry the high energy combined with the temperature. According to Nvidia latest driver fixes the problem



*Source*


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2011)

wasn't a driver issue after all. 

It was definitely the case of VRM frying due to high current (which they couldn't handle) when GTX 590 was overclocked.

The reason why we are seeing a new "BIOS" is because GTX 590 needs better over-current protection.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Exactly. Overvolting always leads to increase in currents which fry the passive components in a pcb.

The protective measures are a software bios update but will it be enough?

Can the gtx 590 overvolted to 1.2mv safely after the bios update?
Imo, they should have considered redesigning the pcb. What say?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

Google Translate



> He talks earlier, and I agree, that we would have liked to see a six phase VRM with 40A+ mosfets (maximum theoretical load: 240A). Instead we get a four phase VRM with 35A mosfets (maximum theoretical load: 140A).
> 
> The reference HD6990 uses a six phase VRM with each phase capable of 80A.


[Lab501] GTX590 VRMs analyzed - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

How serious are the nVidia GTX 590 problems? | KitGuru


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ good link. 



vickybat said:


> Regulating the voltage is indeed very important whilst designing a pcb and there's a slim chance of nvidia ignoring it that much.


lol, they ignored it, I guess.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks ico. actually these days my focus - gpu


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

*@ ico*

They did not make it that much enthusiast friendly. But i asked you something earlier. What's your take on that?

I would also like others to comment on this as well. *Will the bios update be sufficient?*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

^^we can only wait and tell.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ good link.
> 
> 
> lol, they ignored it, I guess.




Still early to comment and actually is *FUD*. Some good reviewers need to comment on the pcb design.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^we can only wait and tell.



Exactly. Lets wait for more reviewers to comment on the bios update. If this is such a seious issue, then definitely some leading reviewers will post some articles on the bios update and anyother fixes.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 31, 2011)

after reading them -
horrifying links

actually the same kitguru (gaurav link and my link) is saying this a day later- 



> "NVIDIA’s reference GTX 590 VBIOS on the production boards has not changed, and we have not provided a new VBIOS to AICs or end users for GTX 590.  The original GTX 590 VBIOS that NVIDIA shipped is good for customers to use and we stand fully behind the reliability of the hardware with that VBIOS.
> We did hear of one AIC partner who issued a custom VBIOS update specific to their board and we are checking in with them on the details of this.”




*and a GTX 580 uses 6 + 2 phase design and two gf110 on 590 - 4+1 each*





> My disappointment was complete, but we had to do, had to go ahead with a change in strategy. Although we have identified points of connection for both your voltmod GPUs, not in this article was to be no serious test of endurance for the VRM, voltage because I wanted to apply was 1.3 V, still lower than the case of HD 6990 (according to consumption GPU), which has stood the test of endurance to 1.4 V without the slightest problem. It was clear that the GTX 590 would have survived, because at such a joke VRM could not speak nor even 1.2V.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Still early to comment and actually is *FUD*. Some good reviewers need to comment on the pcb design.


FUD? Sorry, I talked with logic and sense.

Cheap MOSFETs i.e. poor VRM is the reason. This is what I said on day one and everyone is now saying.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

ico said:


> The reason why we are seeing a new "BIOS" is because GTX 590 needs better over-current protection.





vickybat said:


> The protective measures are a software bios update but will it be enough?



same doubt. how can a simple bios update control or lower current protection? maybe they will limit GTX590 OC to save the card.



vickybat said:


> ^^ Exactly. Overvolting always leads to increase in currents which fry the passive components in a pcb.



GTX295 (or maybe 280) if i remember correctly had a similar problem. lack of proper cooling in the VRM stopped it from OC & if you try, the clock just fall back to a lot lower value. VRM were cooled by a thin metal strip. whatever type of VRM they are using, good cooling is as important as their quality.



vickybat said:


> Imo, they should have considered redesigning the pcb. What say?





ico said:


> Cheap MOSFETs i.e. poor VRM is the reason. This is what I said on day one and everyone is now saying.



i agree with ico. till you don't use quality VRM that can take such load & functions under high temperature, redesigning PCB won't help. they are just trying to lower the price by whatever means. i wonder what will happen after a year of using these cards. overclock/overvolt or not, after a year of using it'll show its ugly face. burnt or dead VRMs & other dead components.


----------



## Joker (Apr 1, 2011)

world's fastest gfx card. answer is here. - Introduction - ASUS GeForce GTX 590 Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP

hd 6990 with lower power consumption too.


----------



## ico (Apr 1, 2011)

I think this has not been mentioned on this forum before, the failure rate of OCed GTX 570 is very high too. Again due to cheap VRM.



Joker said:


> world's fastest gfx card. answer is here. - Introduction - ASUS GeForce GTX 590 Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
> 
> hd 6990 with lower power consumption too.


It is all about choosing the benchmarks you want to make a point. Both are performing exactly the same.


----------



## Joker (Apr 1, 2011)

this burnt at stock. nasty.

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/1152/burntgtx590.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 1, 2011)

ico said:


> I think this has not been mentioned on this forum before, the failure rate of OCed GTX 570 is very high too. Again due to cheap VRM.



ya i read about gtx 570 while searching 590 problems. but forgot to post.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 1, 2011)

ico said:


> FUD? Sorry, I talked with logic and sense.
> 
> Cheap MOSFETs i.e. poor VRM is the reason. This is what I said on day one and everyone is now saying.



Thats still maybe. Needs to be confirmed.


----------



## Joker (Apr 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Thats still maybe. Needs to be confirmed.


wht needs to be confirmed? so many gtx 590 have already died with mild overclocking/volting. few have also died on stock. why does one invest $700 on an enthusiast card? to overclock it.

it has now been universally accepted that nvidia needed better vrm system in gtx 590.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 2, 2011)

sannu123 said:


> HI friend Gaorav,,,,I really thankful to you for share nice valuable information.....
> then i appreciated that...
> 
> good luck !!!!!!!





I kinda got what you were trying to say but....well...you're welcome.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

Joker said:


> wht needs to be confirmed? so many gtx 590 have already died with mild overclocking/volting. few have also died on stock. why does one invest $700 on an enthusiast card? to overclock it.
> 
> it has now been universally accepted that nvidia needed better vrm system in gtx 590.



All of that went kaput due to overvolting at or beyond 1.2mv. Vrm issue is just a speculation. Lets wait for that bios fix.


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> All of that went kaput due to overvolting at or beyond 1.2mv. Vrm issue is just a speculation. Lets wait for that bios fix.


The video in which GTX 590 had gone kaput, it was running at 1.035 V which is not much. YouTube - Geforce GTX 590 burns @ SweClockers.com

The VRM issue is NOT a speculation. Heck, people are even running GTX 480 @ 1.2V.

Firstly it is 1.2 V, not mV.

Here is a quote from some other forum:



> *www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4791289&postcount=37 GTX 590/died in test lab - 25/3/2011
> *translate.google.ca/translate?hl=e...ia-repond-amd-avec-geforce-gtx-590.html&twu=1 GTX 590/first sample passed away - 25/3/2011
> *translate.google.ca/translate?hl=e...force-gtx-590-noul-rege-al-placilor-video/13/ GTX 590 sample VRM failed at stock clocks [4+1 per GPU] - 25/3/2011
> *www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_590/26.html GTX 590/1.2V at stock clocks [4+1 per GPU] - 24/3/2011
> YouTube - Geforce GTX 590 burns @ SweClockers.com GTX 590/during load. Explanation: 4+1 power phase - each core consumes 150-175W; it's really not enough. I would advise against buying reference design GTX 590 if you overclock. - 24/3/2011


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

ico said:


> The video in which GTX 590 had gone kaput, it was running at 1.035 V which is not much. YouTube - Geforce GTX 590 burns @ SweClockers.com



Its still above safer limits but other people have overvolted more than 1.00v safely. We should wait for the bios fix. Lets see if it can fix everything. 



ico said:


> The VRM issue is NOT a speculation. Heck, people are even running GTX 480 @ 1.2V.



Actually it is. No reviewer has confirmed this as of now. All they are saying is "maybe".



ico said:


> Firstly it is 1.2 V, not mV.



Correct. That was a typo.


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Actually it is. No reviewer has confirmed this as of now. All they are saying is "maybe".


Don't expect any reviewer to come forward and bash nVidia. This thing is pretty obvious. Let sense do the talking, not fanboyism.

No reviewer also never talks about cheap VRM in MSI motherboards. Remember their motherboards frying up with overclocked 1055T?? They just couldn't deliver the power. The same case is here.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 2, 2011)

@vickybat -

Some links you might want to open.

Puff Puff Pass the GTX 590; Why some have gone up in smoke! :: TweakTown USA Edition

Google Translate

How serious are the nVidia GTX 590 problems? | KitGuru


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ Okay no problem. But will the custom designed 590's overcome this issue? Board makers should try to redesign the vrm's atleast. What say?


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 2, 2011)

I dont really expect to see manfacturers make any significant changes to the design. Max. they'll do is slap on a custom cooler since they aren't going to sell that much so why spend money on R&D.

But thats just me. Someone might surprise us but the chances are pretty low.


----------



## mrcool63 (Apr 2, 2011)

dude in the end the 590 which is physically a 580 SLI compares to a 570 SLI and produces too much heat for its own good. unless u live in anctartica u cant overclock this much!

All in all 6990 has my vote hands down.... no 590 for me


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 2, 2011)

do all these cards use VRM from the same manufacturer? i feel same manufacturer or not, those are really cheap ones. 

2 GF110 chips cost a lot (proved by GTX580). so to keep the price in check, manufacturers will do anything. & so in the end what we get is burning cards rather than gaming cards. 

custom coolers, better VRM are needed. but lastly, in a better price bracket.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

Check out the gtx 590 quad sli review.

*Source*

*@ sam*

I guess nvidia played the wrong move by pricing the 590 cheaper and sacrificing on the pcb design front. It should have been $100 more with better build and overclockability. It would have been a definite hit for sure considering the sheer power of gf110.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ sam*
> 
> I guess nvidia played the wrong move by pricing the 590 cheaper and sacrificing on the pcb design front. It should have been $100 more with better build and overclockability. It would have been a definite hit for sure considering the sheer power of gf110.



they should have played the price game (more performance but lot more expensive). now cause of their idiotic strategy, they are cursed by most hardcore gamers who went/or wanted to take the GTX590 route. 

& yes, price it 100$ more but put in a better PCB, better VRM that can handle both cores at ~650Mhz, cause enthusiast won't mind it. this will at least keep 590 clearly ahead of 6990 in terms of performance (even if it can't be overclocked much).


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

^^ Yup absolutely correct buddy. Hope board makers are reading this.


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

Sam said:


> they should have played the price game (more performance but lot more expensive). now cause of their idiotic strategy, they are cursed by most hardcore gamers who went/or wanted to take the GTX590 route.
> 
> & yes, price it 100$ more but put in a better PCB, better VRM that can handle both cores at ~650Mhz, cause enthusiast won't mind it. this will at least keep 590 clearly ahead of 6990 in terms of performance (even if it can't be overclocked much).


Multi gpu is a hassle, get a 580 and chill out, AMD haven't yet fixed their mouse cursor or 99% gpu bug so I'd suggest staying away, moreover their 11.4 drivers a mess, currently there is about a dozen 11.4 drivers floating in net(guru3d forums), no one knows which is latest or most stable, its a pain with these monthly driver releases, lots of drivers are piling up but no whql drivers with bugfixes. People using 5970 or 5850/5870 CF are the worst sufferers of the 99% and mouse cursor bugs.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> Multi gpu is a hassle, get a 580 and chill out, AMD haven't yet fixed their mouse cursor or 99% gpu bug so I'd suggest staying away, moreover their 11.4 drivers a mess, currently there is about a dozen 11.4 drivers floating in net(guru3d forums), no one knows which is latest or most stable, its a pain with these monthly driver releases, lots of drivers are piling up but no whql drivers with bugfixes. People using 5970 or 5850/5870 CF are the worst sufferers of the 99% and mouse cursor bugs.


The problem with 99% bug is, AMD's driver team wasn't able to reproduce that bug at all till February. About mouse-lag, fix should be out this month or next. @CatalystCreator has said that they are being worked upon. Let us see.


----------



## mohiuddin (Apr 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Multi gpu is a hassle, get a 580 and chill out, AMD haven't yet fixed their mouse cursor or 99% gpu bug so I'd suggest staying away, moreover their 11.4 drivers a mess, currently there is about a dozen 11.4 drivers floating in net(guru3d forums), no one knows which is latest or most stable, its a pain with these monthly driver releases, lots of drivers are piling up but no whql drivers with bugfixes. People using 5970 or 5850/5870 CF are the worst sufferers of the 99% and mouse cursor bugs.



90% of 99%bug holders r cfx or dualgpu card users...and 11.4 is still preview, no one told to dl u a preview....
And i m using 6850, no , not a single moment of 99% bug.....mouse lag is noticable when u wanna notice unless u crazily play starcraft 2 with mouse mainly....


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2011)

mohiuddin said:


> 90% of 99%bug holders r cfx or dualgpu card users...and 11.4 is still preview, no one told to dl u a preview....
> And i m using 6850, no , not a single moment of 99% bug.....mouse lag is noticable when u wanna notice unless u crazily play starcraft 2 with mouse mainly....


Yes, but its an issue none the less, also I didn't dl 11.4, don't know which one to download among the dozens of drivers floating around.


----------



## asingh (Apr 17, 2011)

^^
You have to follow driver sites like guru3d for that. Like I stopped updated after 10.5B.


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> You have to follow driver sites like guru3d for that. Like I stopped updated after 10.5B.


Yes I am, but that site has also turned into a mess, the AMD driver section has about 3 threads for 11.4 drivers with each thread linking about 3-5 different drivers each, its an war zone man.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

Rage 3D is a better site as far as AMD/ATi drivers are concerned. Sometimes devs themselves post over there.


----------



## asingh (Apr 17, 2011)

Even rage has a ton of modders and people going gung-ho. It is crazy as Tkin sir mentioned.


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> Even rage has a ton of modders and people going gung-ho. It is crazy as Tkin sir mentioned.


If I go by Rage3d or Guru3d then I need to download a GB worth of drivers, my plans are limited.


----------



## asingh (Apr 17, 2011)

^^


It is not that you have to DL all the versions. Read the 20-30 pages of threads for a specific driver and choose. Who said gaming was easy.


----------



## rchi84 (Apr 17, 2011)

I still think Nvidia has a decent chance, if they focus on a card like a 575, which combines two 570s and increases the RAM to around 3GB. Heat and power issues will be gone, and they can improve the VRMs to make it OC friendly also..


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ But i doubt they will do it. Fermi architecture won't see another dual card afaik. But a 575 will indeed be very good if it sees the light of day.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> If I go by Rage3d or Guru3d then I need to download a GB worth of drivers, my plans are limited.


well, it seems like the 99% bug is fixed in the latest 11.4 preview.  *link*

Time to wait for the final.

@CatalystCreator has also said that it should be fixed in the 11.4 final.


----------

